# The start of my crazy lawn journal.



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

Slowly have started my so called lawn journey. My dad and i have annual yard completion for the nicest yard. Both using toro greens masters the only difference is the grass type. His yard is riviera and mine is common bermuda. Recently just aerified and about to begin sand leveling this week. Look forward to getting all the advice i can get as i enter this journey


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Pende89

Welcome to TLF! So who's winning?!


----------



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yard almost recovered after leveling


----------



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

Here is the yard right after i put the sand down


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

What was the time between sanding and your after picture?


----------



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

14 days between sand and that picture. My dads riviera Bermuda was 6-7 days and it was 90 percent recovered


----------



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

Here is the latest cut and picture. Pleased with the outcome for a late top dress and just moving over to the gm flex


----------



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

This is mowed at .390 with my gm flex 21


----------

